# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  الهاتف Xiaomi Mi Note 10 يبدأ أخيرًا بتلقي تحديث Android 10 مع واجهة MIUI 10

## mohamed73

قامت شركة Xiaomi بإطلاق الهاتف Xiaomi Mi Note 10 في شهر نوفمبر من  العام الماضي بإعتباره أول هاتف ذكي في العالم يضم كاميرا أساسية تمتاز  بدقة 108 ميغابكسل. هذا الهاتف، أبصم على أداء جيد في السوق ويُتوقع أن  يستمر في ذلك لبقية هذا العام على الرغم من وصول شقيقه الإقتصادي Xiaomi Mi  Note 10 Lite.
 أما وقد قلنا ذلك، فعلى الرغم من الأداء المميز للهاتف Xiaomi Mi Note  10 في السوق، فهو لم يحصل بعد على تحديث Android 10، ولكن هذا تغير الآن،  لأن شركة Xiaomi بدأت رسميًا اليوم بإطلاق الإصدار الأحدث من نظام Android  10 للهاتف Xiaomi Mi Note 10. هذا التحديث الجديد يجلب معه كافة الميزات  التي وضعتها شركة جوجل في نظام Android 10، ويجلب معه واجهة MIUI 11  التابعة لشركة Xiaomi، فضلا عن الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر أبريل. 
 هذا التحديث يبلغ حجمه 2.6 جيجابايت ويحمل البنية رقم MIUI  11.1.1.0.QFDMIXM، وهو متوفر حاليًا في بعض المناطق مثل الصين وروسيا  والهند وأوروبا، ولكن من المفترض أن يصل لبقية ملاك Xiaomi Mi Note 10 في  جميع أنحاء العالم في قادم الأيام والأسابيع. 
 هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن  في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا التحديث في  المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من  خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار  حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ”  System Updates “. 
 وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## apologized

merci bzaf khouya

----------

